# tax and visa Qs...



## haole farang (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all,

First let me say what a great forum you have here. I have read many posts :ranger: and have learned some good information.

So heres my story. 

Im an american male 29 yo, I play internet poker for a living. I make a good living doing my job. I get paid via international wire transfers from international companies. I run my business through a corperation in which i am the CEO and sole employee. All I need is a fairly reliable internet connection for work. I own a rental property in the US. I would like to save some money and was thinking of spending at least one year living in thailand. 

Here are my questions :confused2: 

1. How hard would it be for me to get a visa? 2. Can i get a visa that will allow me stay for 1+ yrs without having to leave every 90 days? 3. Am i going to be hassled by authorities about my job type in thailand? 4. Is it true that an american living in thailand gets an 80k+ tax exemption? 5 Would there be any benefit to marry a thai woman?

thnx in advance


----------



## haole farang (Jan 5, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Well, I don't think you can get a 1 year visa, since your not old enough, you will have to do it with tourist visas. I also think that playing online poker as a proof of income wouldn't work, and it would most likely be impossible to get a work permit for it, gambling is illegal here, as far as I know.

What you will have to do is going to the nearest capital every 90 days and apply for a tourist visa. Don't tell anyone that you work while your in Thailand. Pay your taxes in the US.


----------



## haole farang (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply acid. Would I get any tax breaks from the US or would i still pay the same amount? Would I have to pay tax to the thai government? Does anyone know a good international tax/immigration lawyer that I could contact in the states, I'm happy to pay for someones time.

I spent 3 weeks in thailand recently and i really enjoyed the country. I could use a break from where I am currently and if I could save a good chunk of money (taxes and living expenses) living over sea that would be a huge plus.

Haole now maybe farang soon


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

In order to get a tax-break I believe you would have to register your company in another country. Due to Thailands strict laws about foreigners working in their country, I think it will be hard to register it here. You might want to look into neighbouring countries, such as Cambodia.
You could get a postbox over there and register your company, pay taxes (if there are any?) over there but live and work in Thailand. You just have to lie about where you do your actuall work.

These are just my thoughts, I'm in no way qualified to answer your questions. You should seek professional help, google is your friend.


----------



## blah99 (Oct 6, 2009)

i also play online poker for a living. i cant answer any of your questions, but i recommend asking them in the 'ask us about thailand' thread on twoplustwo. if youre on the twoplustwo website look along the left sidebar and its under other topics->travel and the thread is usually near the top of the page.

im going to bangkok next month for 3 months on the 60+30 visa. there are tons of online poker players living in thailand. the easy life


----------



## haole farang (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks acid I think your right i do need professional help. Blah thank you as well that forum was helpful


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep, gambling is technically illegal here, so don't mention it to immigration at all! Some sites maty be blocked, not sure on this, but the Thai government owns the only external pipeline and they do block external sites. I know a while back there was a crack down on online gaming, but its probably fallen by the side by now - just be warned such thinbgs are possible without warning here.

You could look at an education visa and study Thai (check out Wallen for example - a school in BKK and CM and maybe some other places - and they will sort out the visa paperwork too). Alternatively depending on your qualifications (got a degree?) you could take a TEFL course and teach for a few hours a week living on a work permit and Non-O B Visa. There are plenty of options. Tourist visas are becoming less desireable as there are restriuctions in some border crossing on the number of back-to-back visas and you have to run every 14 days!


----------

